# mum loves her new cardigan



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

Hello all, I knitted a cardigan for my lovely mum who is in residential care and she was thrilled to bits with it. She has severe altzheimers but is so happy. I thought i would share some words with you that I wrote when I was her full time carer. Jane xx


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater. So glad your mum was thrilled with the cardigan. Alzheimers is a tough one. Take care.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

What a pretty sweater - I am so glad your mother is happy- that is all that is important at this stage of her life. As long as she is happy! My mother is at the beginning stages with the memory lapses and no short term memory- I hope she will be happy like your mother.


----------



## Tcantwell (Jan 11, 2013)

What a wonderful sweater and job you did. She looks good in it. You should be proud!


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

Thank you for your lovely comments xxx


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

That is a lovely sweater! I'm sure she can feel the love in it.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

The sweater is beautiful and so is your mom. My mom is in residential care here for Alzheimer's and receives such good care! It takes very special people to care for this group and I think it is hardest for us, their children, who are so emotionally connected.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Lovely mother and cardigan. My mother passed away 12 days before she turned 61, cherish every day


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

Sherry1 said:


> The sweater is beautiful and so is your mom. My mom is in residential care here for Alzheimer's and receives such good care! It takes very special people to care for this group and I think it is hardest for us, their children, who are so emotionally connected.


I must admit that I battled with putting her into care for such a long time always saying " I can cope " but I couldn't and she is now so much happier than she was when she was with me!!!! I on the other hand am a wreck at times lol xx


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

lori2637 said:


> Lovely mother and cardigan. My mother passed away 12 days before she turned 61, cherish every day


xxxx lori, and lori is also my grandaughters name!!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

janglesb said:


> I must admit that I battled with putting her into care for such a long time always saying " I can cope " but I couldn't and she is now so much happier than she was when she was with me!!!! I on the other hand am a wreck at times lol xx


My sister and I took turns caring for mom for a month before we found this wonderful place. She was at a really bad stage. Combative, suspicious, etc.
I thought I might lose my mind. I took her for walks several times a day in an attempt to wear her out. She settled right into her new surroundings much to my surprise. I think the staff there meets them and deals with them as they are today, they respect the people they once were and we can only mourn our loss. It's complicated but I think you will be healthier and your mom will be safe and well cared for where she is now.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your lovely thoughts of your mom and you!!
It really helps knowing she is happy and well cared for!
That is a beautiful cardigan!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

has anyone suggested you buy her a doll and a blanket for it?

My niece manages 5 care homes and they find the ladies LOVE to again have a "baby" to cuddle and wrap in a blanket.

her cardy is beautiful!


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Great work and you can see your Mum is happy


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

cakes said:


> has anyone suggested you buy her a doll and a blanket for it?
> 
> My niece manages 5 care homes and they find the ladies LOVE to again have a "baby" to cuddle and wrap in a blanket.
> 
> her cardy is beautiful!


Mum has a doll at the care home, it's a china one and shes laying down on a blanket kicking her legs in the air, she loves her xxx


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

janglesb said:


> Mum has a doll at the care home, it's a china one and shes laying down on a blanket kicking her legs in the air, she loves her xxx


That is great... nothing nicer than a baby to cuddle.....


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

The sweater is nicely done. Your mother looks sweet. Your love for her is clear. It does you great credit that you wanted to take on her care yourself. Sometimes that's just not possible.


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Lovely Lady, Lovely cardigan and Those words are very true of all our mothers


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Such a happy sweater. Reminds me of angel food with sprinkles. I bet your Mom feels happy with her new sweater and lovely thoughtful daughter. Who knows what memory lurks in her brain even though it might not express itself. I think a surprise gift has to be felt and she is lucky to have a lovely considerate daughter. Best wishes to both of you.


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

janglesb said:


> Hello all, I knitted a cardigan for my lovely mum who is in residential care and she was thrilled to bits with it. She has severe altzheimers but is so happy. I thought i would share some words with you that I wrote when I was her full time carer. Jane xx


Lovely cardigan! I know how you feel having gone through the same thing with my mother. The body is still there, but the spirit is not. My mother passed away three years ago and I miss her every day.


----------



## BeveP (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you for those beautiful words about your Mom. I am a nurse, and care for many patients with Alzheimer's . I also oversee many nursing assistants -- with you r permission, I would love to share your thoughts with them as a reminder that our patients were not always as we see them today, and that they are very important to their loved ones. 
Beve


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Sanchia845 (Oct 17, 2011)

Nothing beats a hand made geft from a son or daughter. My dad kept everything i made him. Your mom is well taken care of! God bless you


----------



## B.C. Wendy (Mar 9, 2012)

The sweater is beautiful and so is your Mum!


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Your mum looks lovely in her new cardigan it fits perfectly. I see that she still likes to have her nails painted so I am guessing that she always dressed well and therefore really appreciates having something new made for her.


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

BeveP said:


> Thank you for those beautiful words about your Mom. I am a nurse, and care for many patients with Alzheimer's . I also oversee many nursing assistants -- with you r permission, I would love to share your thoughts with them as a reminder that our patients were not always as we see them today, and that they are very important to their loved ones.
> Beve


Hello Bev, Yes that would be fine, anything to help people understand the illness more is a great thing xxxx


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

A lovely cardi for a beautiful lady.My Mother died 2 years ago and she had this dreadful illness too, Jane.I,too,wrote about my Mam and it helped me.It was an extremely difficult time but what I would give just to have one more day with her.Sending you strength and love for your darling Mother.And I love her coloured nail varnish!!


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

Absolutely love the sweater. Hugs to you and your Mom, my mother died from dementia in 2004. I's really hard, take care


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

How well done and I imagine how happy you must feel knowing that she is thrilled with it and will wear it.


----------



## Knoraknits (Apr 30, 2013)

That looks just lovely. Well done.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Just lovely for a lovely lady.


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

Beautiful sweater .. and you are a beautiful daughter you made your mom happy ... My mother in law had alzheimer so I know how hard it is for you. Hugs.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

What a really lovely machine knitted cardigan.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Lovely cardi for a dear mother by a caring daughter. The photo says it all. What a terrible disease that strikes anywhere. Hugs to you and your mom.
Hannet


----------



## nichodia (Oct 1, 2011)

As a student nurse I go into a lot of care homes, and I have seen the residents using the 'empathy' dolls, when i looked at the research on it, it has been found to have a calming effect, the dolls are written into the residents care plans and you often see the residents pretending to give them cups of tea and bits of sandwiches, and just cuddling them. One home conducted an experiment with them and just left several of them lying around, they found that it was the men as well as the women who picked them up to cuddle and care for. In the end they had to issue specific dolls to people to avoid the squabbles! I think they are a brilliant idea.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

I got a doll for my mom and she loves it. It is marketed by a company for Alzheimer's patients. She is heavy so that mom can feel her in her arms. Her eyes do not close so they always make eye contact with each other. She has a darling little smile and can suck her thumb. Yesterday I noticed a few crumbs in the dolls mouth...I couldn't help but smile. Mom was such a nurturing person.
One day this week I went to get the doll for mom. I laid it in her arms and she looked at it and said "Judy." That is my older sister. It brought tears to my eyes as she doesn't really recognize us in context anymore.

We also got my mom a small travel iron and she happily irons dish towels a good part of the day. Observant staff noticed how she was always patting things and folding. What a great place!

I have some pictures of her with the doll and iron. I will try to scan them in soon to share.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Your sweater s beautiful
It is so sad to see our loved ones suffer.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

A beautiful cardigan and she looks so happy in it. We went through the same thing with DHs mom.
Wish we would have thought to get her a "baby". In the end she would not be comforted. One of us was at the home every day to check on her and to see that she was cared for properly. You are a wonderful daughter,


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely Mum, and very nice cardy, bless her I feel for you as my sons and myself had to make the same heartbreaking decision for my dear husband, I felt as if I'd let him down.It will be 4 years this month when we lost him


----------



## Lyn in IL (Mar 12, 2013)

You are lucky to still have her. And beautiful sweater.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I was a nurse, and my sister and I cared for Mom until she died.

We should not have done it so long. You are doing everything right.

May we share your pattern for the beautiful machine-made cardi? I have a bond machine, so I hand-knit the busy parts.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Your Mum's sweater is beautiful.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

how nice that she was able to enjoy it all keep up caring and doing such nice work


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

God bless you, i think we all have crossses to bear.

your cardigan and words are lovely.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

wonderful sweater...love the bits of color in it and it looks really nice on her. glad that she could be so happy with it too. that is a blessing.


----------



## jbbh12 (Nov 14, 2011)

Lovely work ... makes me want to get my machine up and running


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

jbbh12 said:


> Lovely work ... makes me want to get my machine up and running


Go for it, i've allready started my next project lol xx


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful sweater. Love the green buttons, brings out the other colors.


----------



## russell1 (Mar 21, 2011)

What a nice job! Yarn is great, and the pattern is adapted perfectly. You Rock!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Did I miss seeing the sweater pattern, or did you invent it?

I want to try it on my Bond.


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

carolyn tolo said:


> Did I miss seeing the sweater pattern, or did you invent it?
> 
> I want to try it on my Bond.


Hi Carolyn, I only ever follow a standard pattern for an inset sleeve cardigan thats about 30 years old!! I use it for everything including lace and just modify the lengh etc etc. The yarn i used was a cone of Bramwell 4ply with a mixed fleck running through it. Hope this helps. Jane


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Hi Jane
I lost my Mom and also my Sister to this terrible disease. It's so hard for the ones who love them. Your sweater is just perfect. Jeanne


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

JeanneHolmes said:


> Hi Jane
> I lost my Mom and also my Sister to this terrible disease. It's so hard for the ones who love them. Your sweater is just perfect. Jeanne


I'm so sorry for your loss Jeanne and agree totally. Thankyou for the lovely comment xxx Jane


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

janglesb said:


> Hello all, I knitted a cardigan for my lovely mum who is in residential care and she was thrilled to bits with it. She has severe altzheimers but is so happy. I thought i would share some words with you that I wrote when I was her full time carer. Jane xx


A lovely cardigan for your lovely Mum, and lovely words! I could not but notice your Mum's hands, they remind me so much of my mother's. She had beautiful nails, and I will never forget that when her heart stopped beating (she was already gone from us) her nails were beautifully manicured and painted with a lovely pearly pink varnish! I see your Mum is wearing varnish, is that you who has done them?


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

I am pleased to say that my mum is in the most wonderful care home, they see to her nails all the time and they have a hairdresser but unfortunately mums hair is so fine it only stays in one day lol


Reyna said:


> A lovely cardigan for your lovely Mum, and lovely words! I could not but notice your Mum's hands, they remind me so much of my mother's. She had beautiful nails, and I will never forget that when her heart stopped beating (she was already gone from us) her nails were beautifully manicured and painted with a lovely pearly pink varnish! I see your Mum is wearing varnish, is that you who has done them?


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

janglesb said:


> I am pleased to say that my mum is in the most wonderful care home, they see to her nails all the time and they have a hairdresser but unfortunately mums hair is so fine it only stays in one day lol


She does look loved and well cared for!


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

thankyou reyna xxx


----------

